# Hymer 534 paint



## tfbundy (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi, Can anyone tell me where i can buy the correct colour paint for my Hymer B534 (1989) please. I need the pale cream coloured paint. Is there a similar paint used on another make of vehicle that can be used to touch up the odd mark?

Thanks


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi, we used to have a 1993 Hymer and I bought a small tube (with brush in lid) of touch-up paint from Brownhills - you need to give the serial number of the 'van and they will order it from Germany to match model. It was a few years ago but the cost then was about £7 or £8 including p&p.

chris


----------



## tfbundy (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Chris


----------



## norm1955 (Sep 20, 2009)

*HYMER PAINT*

Hi You can get your paint made up from Halfords (spray or touchup) the paint code is RAL 9001 (from memory) when they look at their computer they will want a model like ie 1987 Ford Escort........ Get them to look under "R" and they will find the RAL Colour codes, I had some mixed for my 1988 Hymer S700 repaired a scratch & not even I can now see the repair !!
Hope this helps if not contact me back.
Good Luck.
Regards
Norman


----------

